# Script UPA para tablero VW Gol G6



## DaniGamb (Dic 15, 2019)

Hola a todos!! nesecito grabar llaves en un tablero de Gol Trend G6 y se que se hace con el UPA pero no tengo el script, alguien lo tiene ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 15, 2019)

Estas seguro que la llave la programa el tablero, y no la E.C.U. o el inmobilizador?


----------



## DaniGamb (Dic 16, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Estas seguro que la llave la programa el tablero, y no la E.C.U. o el inmobilizador?



Si, las llaves estan en el tablero, el modulo de inmo esta en el tablero


----------



## sergiot (Dic 16, 2019)

Si es posible, algunos ford tambien tienen el inmo en el tablero.


----------

